# MS Office 2007 Installation Error



## Vistauser02 (May 28, 2009)

Hello. I was wondering if I could get some support. Whenever I try to install Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007 it gives me an odd error.

Here is exactly what the error says:

*Error 1935.An error occured during the installation of assembly component {97F81AF1-0E47-DC99-A01F-C8B3B9A1E18E}. HRESULT: 0x800736B3.

Setup failed. Rolling back changes...*

It says this when it gets nearly 2/3 of the way finished installing. Some help would be greatly appreciated.

Some additional information:

I am using Windows Vista Home Premium
I am on Service Pack 2
I am using the Dell Studio 1537
and any other requested information can be obtained easily, just ask.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

error 1935 is clearly .netframe work fault... try to repair vista and then you can try to install office.

follow this article for more info

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/926804


----------

